# Looking for a projector with built in mechanical shutter.....



## lghsav (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a multimedia projector for our mid-sized (250 seat) Theater at the school i work. The projector we currently have is 3000 lumens with a bulb on the way out, so its really about 1500 lumens. The key feature we would like is a projector with a built-in mechanical shutter (not just a "blank" button). We've looked at Eiki, sanyo, canon, panasonic, the list goes on. The market is just so varied, and while I have found some that will work, but nothing "perfect"! So here's what i'm looking for, thanks for any and all help you can provide!

Mid-Sized Theater: 250 seat
Projector is permanently ceiling mounted approx 50 feet from the screen/stage
5000+ lumens (6k and up would be best)
built in mechanical shutter
budget is not that much of an issue, but under 12k total (including any lenses). (educational foundation is funding)
hdmi input(s)
(portability is NOT an issue)

Thanks for any and all of your help!

CJ Griffin
A/V Technician
Los Gatos High School, Los Gatos CA


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 9, 2012)

Is the internal shutter a deal breaker? Could you live with an external shutter? I can't think of a projector brand that will have the shutter inside along with that price range. However, if you can live with an external shutter, there are probably quite a few options for the rest of the requirements. Check out Projectors, Projector Reviews, LCD Projectors, Home Theater DLP Projectors at ProjectorCentral.com for easy comparisons by essential options (though you will have to search individual listings for the shutter).


----------



## museav (Jul 9, 2012)

Any particular desired resolution or format? Is there a specific screen size to be supported with the 50' throw distance? Does the $12k budget need to cover installation, any new mount or adpater hardware required, remote control of the projector and shutter, etc.? Those might help narrow down the budget and available options.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 9, 2012)

Panasonic PTDW6300US or USL (no lens) meets most of the requirements except HDMI which would require an external adapter. They can be found for $8000 leaving room in the budget for mounting hardware, the right lens, remote connection panels, and maybe installation. 

If 'twere me, I would seek out somebody like Brad to find the right solution for your space, rather than one that meets your abbreviated list of requirements.


----------

